# New Home Theather...looing for some help



## Buzter (Feb 25, 2015)

We recently got our basement framed and sheetrocked, all rooms are almost complete. Looking for some ideas for my Home Theater room. I have all wiring run for projector and speakers. I am looking for ideas on projector (don't think we would have any use for 3D at this time), screen (framed type), speakers (in corner built-ins, in-ceiling, and sub, 7.1??), and AV Tuner. Don't have a huge budget at all as just finishing up basement, but would like to see if we could afford it. The room has not been painted yet and no flooring so any ideas on that would help also. I have a spot built in, in the back of the room in the soffit for the projector. Here is an what the room will look like, it has a soffit on the back wall, and both sides, not on the front where the screen is. The window faces to the North. Any other questions, let me know. I suppose I would like to stay around $2500-3000 for now and upgrade when I can. Thanks in advance for all your help.

Things I would be hooking up are Dish Network, Blueray Player, possibly gaming system, Computer?? (just not sure how to do this)

This is what I have ran for wiring

Speaker wire to each speaker, in ceiling, soffit and built-ins
RG6 to Sub location

Projector:
HDMI cable
4-RG6 cables
2-Cat5 cables

Cat5 wire ran up front for RF Remote

Ceiling is 8'-0" and the projector will sit in the soffit which is 18" deep so the front of the projector will be about 14'-6" away from the screen minus the screen thickness.

I could use a bookshelf type speaker in the front built-ins if that would be a better way to do it.

Again I am new to this so any help would be greatly appreciated.



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157650545363197/


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

What are you planning on getting for the $2500... Is this the total for all the equipment and to treat the room, or is this just for the projector and screen?


----------



## Buzter (Feb 25, 2015)

The 2500-3000 would be for the AV stuff...projector..screen..tuner..speakers


----------



## Buzter (Feb 25, 2015)

The front built-ins I will make speaker screens to cover whatever I put in there..more or less the screen will be for looks only, that is why the speaker behind can be a book shelf type. Thanks


----------



## Buzter (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Will you have light control... ie. can the room get real dark? 

How big of a screen do you want?

Do you want to have the screen go up and down or is a fixed screen ok?

Would you like an AT screen so you can have your speakers behind the screen?

How much room do you have for the projector throw?


----------



## Buzter (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes I can darken the room, I will get a darkening curtain for the window and I have soffit lights on the sides I can dim..and will have some lights up front under a stage like area that will have dimmable lights
Screen size I am limited to 12'-0" across
I want a fixed frame screen
I would not need an AT screen
Projector Throw would be about 14'-6" as the room is 16' long, but the soffit the projector sits in comes into the room 18".


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Buzter said:


> Yes I can darken the room, I will get a darkening curtain for the window and I have soffit lights on the sides I can dim..and will have some lights up front under a stage like area that will have dimmable lights
> Screen size I am limited to 12'-0" across
> I want a fixed frame screen
> I would not need an AT screen
> Projector Throw would be about 14'-6" as the room is 16' long, but the soffit the projector sits in comes into the room 18".


For a Projector I would suggest a BenQ W1070 (there are others but this projector is a bargain for the price). I would recommend an AT screen as you can put your speakers behind the screen... It really makes a big difference IMO having the sound come from the screen vs on top of, below, or on the sides.

If you are ok with DIY... You can make your screen, and buy the projector for about $1k total.


Do you want to make your own speakers or buy commercial brand speakers? There are a lot of nice DIY speakers, and subs out there that can really save you some money. Another option for speakers would be to buy last years old stock, refurbished, or used. Personally for the AVR, and Projector I would buy new or refurbished.

Once you decide on speakers then you can pick your AVR, as you need to decide how many channels, and efficiency to get you closer to a good AVR match.


----------



## Buzter (Feb 25, 2015)

I would not benefit from at AT screen as my front left and right are in built-ins in the corners and the center channel can go directly below the fixed screen.

I would want to buy a screen already made, not a DIY

Speakers also I would want to buy, and not make them


----------



## Buzter (Feb 25, 2015)

Still looking for any other input on this?


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

I would look at James town for the screen (very reasonably priced) and depending on where the projector is going either the benq listed above or one of their short throw models. The speakers are a whole nother ball game. I have towers so I can't recommend any others.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I would get the M1's from Craigsub for speakers. For $100 each, can't get a better bang for the buck deal right now. He has a link on this forum.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

ps3forlife said:


> I would look at James town for the screen (very reasonably priced) and depending on where the projector is going either the benq listed above or one of their short throw models. The speakers are a whole nother ball game. I have towers so I can't recommend any others.


Be aware that he is not timely in sending out his screens... It took me several months to get mine, and I recently saw where another person was told a couple of weeks, and they are looking at 6 weeks now (if I recall correctly). The screen is nice and is a good price... just takes awhile to get it. :T:T

Here is a link to the thread... http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...delivery-times-6-weeks-still-no-screen-2.html


----------



## dgmartin (Oct 29, 2011)

It is not a very good idea to use a bookshelf in the wall and/or in a corner. It is designed to be on a stand away from walls. It would get boomy (wall+corner) and suffer from early reflections (corner). I cannot recommend specific in-wall speakers brands, but you should try to look for controlled controlled directivity (waveguide) if you absolutely want to put it into the corner to minimize the reflection issue. 

A 2-3 years old AVR whose MSRP was around 1000$ should now sell for less than 500$.


----------

